# I thought I was content staying on GB instead of trying alpha 0.6



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I had some free time tonight... and WOW ICS is wonderful treat.
If you are reluctant such as I was, I would do a cwr backup of the system and do yourself a favor and try it.
I was expecting disappointment, but am excited now.
I only with we had bluetooth mouse support for remote desktop/logmein but this didn't work on 2.3 either.

my 2 cents,

-audinutt

THANKS CM Team!!


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

Weirdest name for a ROM ever. I'll still try it ... where's the download link?


----------



## rogabean (Jan 17, 2012)

I use a bluetooth mouse with ICS on this just fine. Has a mouse pointer in Android and works for remote desktops such as splashtop.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to tp general.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm using BT mouse and keyboard with splashtop remote and getting good results. For some of my friends, the lack of HD video or Netfix is a show stopper. I for one am using CM9 and only missing HBO / Max Go apps, which refuse to allow my download from market.

Sent from my ICS enabled HP Touchpad using Tapatalk. Thank you CM9 Team, you guys rock!


----------

